# Der Moped-Thread :D



## Fie (29. Januar 2010)

Ich grüße euch!

Also, ich fahre eine umgebaute ZXR 750 Bj 89 H1 mit einem H2 Motor!
Dann habe ich noch eine zerlegte XL 250 Bj 76

Die ZXR ist ein unvollständiger Streetfighterumbau. 
Aber Umbauten, sind immer eine ewige Baustelle!


----------



## nikl69 (29. Januar 2010)

AHHHHHHHHHHHH MOPEeeedss 

Ich hab gerad die Dominator. Liebäugel allerdings mit ner Ducati  mit der "Hypermotard". Bin zwar schon Renner gefahren (u.a.die ZXR), liegt mir aber irgendwie nicht. Bin halt ein Mountainbiker 
Wenn ich im Lotto gewinn, gibts noch ne KTM. Allerdings muss ich mir die Beine verlängern lassen meine sind schon nicht kurz aber für ne KTM langen sie nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (29. Januar 2010)

Ich habe meine gelbe Tigerin vorletztes Jahr verkauft.  

Keine Zeit mehr, keinen Nerv mehr, zu viele schöne kurvige Straßen zugunsten zu vieler schnurgerader Raserstrecken platt gemacht... Vor der Tigerin war´s eine 900er Diversion, davor... Na, fangen wir anders an: Meine erste war eine Z400 mit Wackelfahrwerk. Und dann eine DR 750 Big. Ein Eintopf mit jeder Menge Dampf aus dem Keller und viel Offroad-Spaßpotenzial (und jede halbe Stunde Pipipause wegen dem Gerüttle!)   

Und dann? Grübel... Och, so manches. Ganz kurz mal ein Chopper. Aber wirklich nur ganz, ganz kurz. Mein Kreuz und meine Haxen waren nicht einverstanden damit. Und ich auch nicht.


----------



## tantemucki (30. Januar 2010)

Seit 25 Jahren meinem Knatterli Bj. 80 treu ergeben


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Januar 2010)

mein Mopped schon seit vielen Jahren und selber restauriert und ohne Blinker über den TÜV bekommen 

Vespa Rally 200 electronic, die guteste hat mittlerweile über 50tkm


----------



## BineMX (31. Januar 2010)

aaaaahhh.. da ist er ja der Mopedthread!!! 

@nikl69: die Hypermotard find ich auch Klasse!!! Mit der Dominator hat bei uns (erst mein Freund dann ich) eigentlich die Mopedsucht angefangen. Welche KTM schwebt dir denn vor?? Ich bin ja auch nur 1,67 groß und hab keine Probs, ne abgesenkte oder ausgeschnittene Sitzbank würd ich nie nie in Frage ziehen  Fahr aber bisher auch nur die 1-Zylinder.
KTM 400 LC4 1997 Enduro
KTM 400 SXC 1999 Enduro
KTM 400 EXC 2001 Enduro
KTM 400 SX 2002 Motocross
KTM 660 SMC 2003 Supermoto
KTM 450 SMR 2005 Supermoto Rennstrecke
KTM 250 SX-F 2007 Motocross

irgendwie leicht österreichlastig....  
mein Freund ist jetzt auf Suzuki umgestiegen... krieg immer noch nen Schreck wenn die Tür vom Transporter aufgeht und was gelbes drinsteht...


----------



## BineMX (31. Januar 2010)

Doppelpost


----------



## H-P (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo, von einer 12er Bandit über Fireblade, R1, GIXXER und jetzt auf eine BMW 1200 GS gewechselt...na ja, man wird älter.

Ups, bin ja im Ladies only gelandet.


----------



## Votec Tox (1. Februar 2010)

Klasse Moppeds hier! 
Bei mir sind es zwei Kühe, die eine mit über 150.000 selbst gefahrenen Kilometern und die andere noch recht neu mit gerade mal 35.000 km, hier seht Ihr sie beim Baden in der schönen blauen Donau...  





(Da war die Strömmung so stark, daß ich zur Seite weg trieb und an einer Kante unter Wasser scheiterte, schneller zu fahren ging auch nicht, dann wäre das Wasser in den Schnorchel rein geschwappt.)

Neben den Alltagsfahrten von A nach B gehts in der Freizeit auch gern mal in den Dreck zum gemütlichen Enduro fahren.
Grüße!


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. Februar 2010)

Ich hoffe, die Kuh hat nicht allzuviel Wasser geschluckt! Kühe mögen sowas ja eigentlich nicht besonders, wie man hört.  

Ich habe meinen Eintopf auch mal versenkt und dann Tage damit verbracht, Vergaser* und andere Kleinteile trockenzulegen.  




*Ja, Vergaser. Sowas gab´s mal. Ist lange her. War aber nicht schlecht, weil wenn meine Eingespritzten mal Zicken machten, musste immer gleich der Mann mit dem Laptop ran. Früher hat man halt vor dem Timmelsjoch eben schnell die Nadeln umgehängt, jetzt muss man auf die Elektronik hoffen.


----------



## Votec Tox (1. Februar 2010)

Danke der Nachfrage! Zum Glück gleich den Killschalter betätigt und somit hatte sie dann an Land zurück nur etwas Wasser im Auspuff (und nicht in den Brennräumen gehabt)  welches beim Starten gleich raus sprudelte.

Auch davon wurden natürlich von meinen Mitfahrern wieder ein Beweisphotos gemacht 





Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikl69 (1. Februar 2010)

@BineMX

Bist Du die alle gefahren? hast ja nen guten Verschleiß 

Ich wollte immer ne Supermoto und wenn ich da geschaut hab, war die Sitzhöhe bei 86 oder so, die Dominator passt super. 
Hab aber schon lange nicht mehr danach geschaut, hab kaum noch Zeit, leider  und wenn dann mal Wetter is, fahr ich mit dem Mountainbike, da muss man sich nicht ganz so einpacken.
Ich hätt aber auch gern ne richtig Cross Maschine, aber.... wir fahren jedes Jahr ne Tour, das würde mit so ner Maschine ganz schön weh tun, da heul ich auf meiner Dominato schon. Die Anreise liegt immer bei fast 500 Km . Das tut richtig weh. Meine Freundin fährt jetzt die F 650, die is ja schon recht bequem, mir aber zu klein, außerdem schleift bei der geringsten Schräglage der Hauptständer! echt übel.
Diese Jahr gehts nach Norwegen  allerdings nehmen wir da einen Hänger, bin gespannt....


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. Februar 2010)

@Votec Tox: Tja... Wie heißt es so schön: Nie ohne!


----------



## BineMX (1. Februar 2010)

@Votec: weißt ja, vor dir zieh ich den Hut!!!  Und die HP2 ist echt geil!!!
*nurperfektpräperiertepistenfahrerin* 

@Nikl: Auch hier Respekt  500km  da tut mir der A... schon beim drandenken weh...  bin da eher so der 150km Kurvenhatzfahrer!!!   
Jepp alle meine   mein Freund hat seine eigene (fast gleiche) Liste. Erweitert um 2 Domis, 1 XL und nun die Ruckizuki  
Eine Supermoto kann ich nur empfehlen, die macht Richtig Laune!! Sind mit unseren beiden 660ern das StilfserJoch hoch und runter hoch und runter hoch und runter... dann haben wir sie wieder in den Transporter geladen  Setz dich einfach mal drauf, aus Erfahrung weis ich daß Zehenspitzen am Boden reichen!! Der Schwerpunkt/Kippunkt (wieviel P nun???) ist ja relativ hoch und die KTM´s z.B. sind sehr leicht. Mit einer "Cross" Maschine wirst keinen Spaß haben auf der Straße....  die ist nämlich nicht zugelassen  
Es gibt Enduro´s mit Pseudozulassung für Sport-/Wettbewerbseinsätze, z.b. die KTM EXC Modelle. Die "normalen" KTM LC4 Modelle bekommst du als Enduro und Supermoto. Dann gibt es noch die Supermoto SMR und die Motocross SX ohne Zulassung und nur für die Rennstrecke!! Eine "Halbcross" oder "Vollcross" wie manche sie nennen gibt es nicht!!! Wenn du da in einem einschlägigen Forum nach einer Vollcross fragst dann killen die dich... umgefähr so als wenn du hier im "normalen" Bereich nach einem 29er fragst....   oder im 29er Forum die 29er als Trekkingräder bezeichnest.....    so, *klug*******rmodusaus*


----------



## Fie (1. Februar 2010)

Also da bin ich ja schwer beeindruckt.

Mit meiner ZXR kann man nur "rasen" und sich heftigst in die Kurven legen. Knieschleifer seit gegrüßt


----------



## Votec Tox (1. Februar 2010)

BineMX schrieb:


> @Votec: weißt ja, vor dir zieh ich den Hut!!!  Und die HP2 ist echt geil!!!
> *nurperfektpräperiertepistenfahrerin*



Hi Bine!
Na, Deine Einzylinderliste ist echt professionell und dann noch Rennen zu fahren! Das würde ich mich nie trauen. Was macht Dir mehr Spaß, Supermoto oder Cross?
Bei mir klappt das mit den Schräglagen leider nicht so toll  Müßte mal so ein Trainning absolvieren.


@ Bergradlerin
Vermißt Du die Moppeds nicht?

Grüße!


----------



## BineMX (1. Februar 2010)

[email protected]: naja die Liste is eher Geldbeutelleermachend als profimäßig..  bin im Vergleich zu den Kerlen immer noch blutiger Anfänger was die Rundenzeiten betrifft  
Schräglagen klappen bei mir beim Supermoto ganz gut, beim MX stell ich mich irgendwie an, und fahr aufrecht durch die Kurven 
Was macht mir mehr Spaß  
Supermoto ist teurer(Streckengebühr,Slicks,Anfahrt) 
Supermoto hat meist asphaltierte Fahrerlager 
Supermoto kann ich besser (keine Spurrillen, keine Sprünge ) 
Aber Motocross ist einfach endsgeil!!!  
Könnt da stundenlang zuschauen, wenn da jemand fährt der z.B. jeden Sprung whipt  vollePulle in die Anlieger brettert ohne vom Gas zu gehen das ist einfach nur   
Supermoto ist auch genial zum zuschauen, die Drifts sind ja auch nicht ohne... und bei WM/DM etc. haben die richtig heftige Offroadteile drin  
Kann jedem der sich interessiert nur empfehlen mal ein Rennen anzuschauen. Besonders  ADAC MX Masters, oder gar nen WM Lauf!! Supermoto DM/WM gibt´s viel im Norden von D.
Absolut kein Vergleich zu den Pokal- oder Hobbyläufen.

@Fie: so ein Racemoped würd mir auch gefallen...R1, Repsol CBR oder so... !!! Kann aber leider so zusammengefaltet ned lang sitzen, schon gar ned mit Lederkombi  hab da erhebliche Probs mit den Venen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (1. Februar 2010)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> @ Bergradlerin
> Vermißt Du die Moppeds nicht?


----------



## m-rider (1. Februar 2010)

das sind meine


----------



## m-rider (1. Februar 2010)

typisch mann..kaum liest er mopeds schon muß er mithalten..sorry fürs posten im ladysthread..aber coole bikes habt ihr.
so ich hau wieder ab


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. Februar 2010)




----------



## BineMX (1. Februar 2010)

Das ist doch auch ne richtig schöne Sammlung  So einen Husazwerg hätt ich auch ganz gern...  als 650er SM..

jaja, mit Mopeds lockt man die Kerle hinterm Ofen vor...


----------



## m-rider (1. Februar 2010)

..so sin se.
wenn die berg nur nich so schraub intensiv wär


----------



## BineMX (1. Februar 2010)

Tja... da habs ich als Mädl natürlich gut... hab ja meinen Mechaniker 
Echt? Aber die EXC dürft doch genauso Pflegeintensiv sein??? Dachte die neueren Husabergs halten ganz gut... 
Welche Serie fährst du mit??

@Bergradlerin:
ich kenn das... vermiss auch die Mopeds... hätt am liebsten alle behalten!! Hätte fast schon 3 gehabt und dann doch noch mal Vernunft bewiesen...und auf eine reduziert... 

ähhh wie fügt man hier eigentlich Bilder ein??  HTML Depp


----------



## m-rider (1. Februar 2010)

ja aber bei der ktm ist es immer das gleiche mit dem service..so ziemlich, aber die berg lässt sich irgendwie immer was anderes einfallen da stehst du immer davor und denkst..was die sich nich alles einfallen läß nur um beschraubt zu werden

ich fahr enduropokal..wie es die zeit halt zulässt.


----------



## BineMX (1. Februar 2010)

Wir haben eigentlich keine Probs mit unsren KTM´s, das übliche halt... Auspuffhalterungen bei der SX sind ja recht anfällig das ist halt lästig. Immer fleißig Service machen, dann paßts zum Glück  Aber stimmt schon irgendwas ist immer zu tun...  
Kaufst du bei Robby und Heike??


----------



## m-rider (1. Februar 2010)

ja wenn ich was brauch bekomm ich bei den beiden alles. haben aber recht viel extras rumliegen und da beschwert sich mein geldbeutel immer
nächstes ziel ist dakar. alle mopeds weg und ein wüstenschiff aufbauen. bin da bei roadstar recht gut aufgehoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BineMX (2. Februar 2010)

Dakar??  Klasse!!! Ja, der Robby ist ja selber schon mitgefahren. Haben die beiden schon auf div. SM+MX Pisten getroffen, sind echt supernett. Nur schade daß es für uns zu weit weg ist   Ein Freund von uns wollte vor 2 Jahren mitfahren, dann wurde abgesagt  dann hats ihn bei einer Baja so übel zerlegt daß es im nächsten Jahr nix wurde  und heuer hat er am 1. Tag den 65.Platz gemacht und ist am 2.Tag mit Schlüsselbeinbruch rausgeflogen... .
Waren vorher noch in Italien.. ist schon beindruckend wenn das Dickschiff über die Crosspiste fliegt...


----------



## wintergriller (2. Februar 2010)

Aloha,

ich schliesse mich mit meinen Mopeds mal der Frau Rauscher an:
Das Leben ist zu kurz um zwei Kurbelwellenumdrehungen auf einen Zündfunken zu warten 

Deshalb fahre ich eine Aprilia RS250 
Sieht so ähnlich aus wie diese:
http://www.apriliaforum.com/micahupload/RS250%20Pipes%20Catalog/RS250ArrowCatalog.jpg
Muss unbedingt mal Photos von meiner machen 


Außerdem habe ich mehrere Vespas, so sah meine Lieblingskiste mal aus





Besseres Photo habe ich gerade nicht zur Verfügung, da ich keinen Zugriff auf meinen Rechner mit den ganzen Pics habe!

Seit einem Jahr befindet sich das Fahrzeug in der Metamorphose: Gestern kam die Nachricht vom Lackierer, dass er nun endlich fertig ist. Leider zu spät, da ich gerade zum Arbeiten nach Lappland geflogen bin. In zwei Wochen werde ich die letzten Karosserieteile dann endlich abholen können und begutachten, was Karosseriebauer und Lackierer so geleistet haben! 

Ansonsten: Yamaha R1, Gixxer, BMW 1150GS, Suzuki GS500 und ein kläglicher Versuch mit einer F650 Dakar: Die Sitzhöhe hat dann irgendwie doch nicht mit meiner Beinlänge harmoniert


----------



## Sentilo (4. Februar 2010)

Ich möchte auch noch was zeigen: 

Mein Herzblatt, ganz elektrisiert! 

Das ist eine Elektro-Enduro von Quantya aus der Schweiz. Wir haben damit letzten Herbst die Achensee-Region erkundet. 

Wir fahren seit über 20 Jahren Motorrad, überwiegend Enduros, und das war in gewisser Weise ein Blick in die Zukunft. Draufsetzen, anknipsen, und los geht's in gespenstischer Lautlosigkeit. Das Ding wiegt um die 80 Kilo und zieht sehr ordentlich ab. Fahrwerk: super, Handling: wie ein Mountainbike. Hat echt Spaß gemacht! Sogar die Wanderer unterwegs waren sehr aufgeschlossen und interessiert an dem elektrischen Pferd. 

Nicht auszudenken, wenn sich die Pedelec-Fahrrad-Technik mit den Elektro-Enduro-Genen der Quantya zu einem Elektro-MTB vereint. Mühelos aufwärts, spielerisch abwärts, und das den ganzen Tag lang ... 

Na ja, wollen wir den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen 

Grüße 

Sentilo


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. Februar 2010)

Wie schnell fährt das Ding? Und wie lang? Kann man das Drehmoment irgendwie schätzen? Klingt irgendwie nämlich gut...


----------



## Sentilo (4. Februar 2010)

Hi Bergradlerin,

das Drehmoment liegt bei 38 Nm, also gutes 400er-Enduro-Niveau. Allerdings ist es sofort da, ab dem ersten Millimeter am Gas. Deshalb fühlt sich das radikal anders an als bei den Verbrennungsöfen. 

Reichweite, hm, schwierig zu sagen. Wir sind abwechselnd immer vormittags und nachmittags rumgedüst, in der Mittagspause hing die Mühle am Stecker, dann waren die Akkus wieder voll. Das klappte gut, allerdings waren wir nur gemächlich unterwegs, beim Elektro-Sightseeing sozusagen. 

Du kannst die Quantya übrigens in Dachau, Penzberg und Bayersoien Probefahren. Das ist ja von Dir aus ja nicht weit.

Ansonsten steht hier alles Wesentliche: http://www.quantya.de/ 

Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. Februar 2010)

Naja, die Reichweite...  
Und fast 10.000 Steine!  
Aber lustig sieht es aus. Könnte mir gefallen.


----------



## Sentilo (4. Februar 2010)

Och, ein, zwei Jährchen noch, dann geht das billiger und leistungsfähiger. Wir halten schon mal die Mücken zusammen 

Die Leute vom Enduro-Magazin waren übrigens auch sehr angetan:

http://www.quantya.de/portal/pics/presse/enduro-10-08.pdf

Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## Deleted 11825 (13. Februar 2010)

Hier mal mein Töff.

Paar Pics von letzter Saison:












Sicherlich gibt es technisch bessere Bikes und vor allem auch preiswertere, aber dafür habe ich seit dem Kauf ein Dauergrinsen im Gesicht, egal ob ich fahre oder nicht. ;D


----------



## Warnschild (14. Februar 2010)

Hab ne Suzuki GSR600. War aber im letzten Jahr kaum unterwegs, das soll sich dieses Jahr ändern. 

Probleme hab ich mit dem Kupplungshebel: Zu kurze Hände. Kennt Jemand eine Umbaumöglichkeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintergriller (15. Februar 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Hab ne Suzuki GSR600. War aber im letzten Jahr kaum unterwegs, das soll sich dieses Jahr ändern.
> 
> Probleme hab ich mit dem Kupplungshebel: Zu kurze Hände. Kennt Jemand eine Umbaumöglichkeit?



Von verschiedenen Herstellern gibt es verstellbare Kupplungshebel. Z.b. diesen hier von Lucas:
http://www.kettenmax.de/TRW_LUCAS_Bremshebel_Kupplungshebel.html

Einfach mal ein bischen suchen, da gibt es einiges  Ein Glück hat meine Aprilia diese Verstellung serienmäßig


----------



## Warnschild (15. Februar 2010)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Von verschiedenen Herstellern gibt es verstellbare Kupplungshebel. Z.b. diesen hier von Lucas:
> http://www.kettenmax.de/TRW_LUCAS_Bremshebel_Kupplungshebel.html
> 
> Einfach mal ein bischen suchen, da gibt es einiges  Ein Glück hat meine Aprilia diese Verstellung serienmäßig



Super, vielen, vielen Dank! Genau so was habe ich gesucht!


----------



## mountymaus (15. Februar 2010)

Hier mal mein motorisiertes Zweirad.
Es ist eine Maico M250B als Zivilvariante, hat 15 PS, Zweitakter, Baujahr 1960 und es macht riesig Spaß damit durch die Gegend zu knattern.


----------



## Warnschild (15. Februar 2010)

Mein Vater hat auch ne alte Maico, weiß aber nicht, ob die überhaupt noch läuft. Leider


----------

